# Bread Machine Question



## SizzlininIN (Sep 21, 2004)

I haven't used my bread maker for a long time and I'm ready to bring it back out.  Its a Toastmaster......not sure if it makes a 1, 1 1/2 or 2 pound loaf though.  I've only used the boxed mixes in this machine in the past.  I've seen cookbooks with recipes where you can use your machine.  Would anyone care to share their favorite bread recipe.....I love all kinds.

SizzlininIN


----------



## crewsk (Sep 21, 2004)

I have a Toastmaster bread machine too. What is the model # on yours & I can maybe help with the capacity.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 21, 2004)

Of course, I stupidly submitted this a moment ago under the wrong thread.....DUH!!!!!

I am an admitted bread machine “cheater.” I use the machine to mix the dough and bring it through the first rise, then I go conventional for the last knead, shaping into loaves, and placing in bread pans to bake in my oven. 

This is my favorite recipe, that makes a coarse-textured bread that is sooooo tender, and best cut into thick slices. Warning: since I don’t use my machine beyond the first rise cycle, notice that this recipe IS TOO LARGE and must be divided (easily done) – it makes two loaves. 

1 cup milk 
½ cup shortening 
¼ cup sugar 
1 tsp. salt 

4 tsp. (or 2 packets) active dry yeast 
¼ cup warm water (115 degrees) 

3 large eggs, beaten 
4 cups bread flour, divided. 

Combine and heat the first four ingredients in a saucepan until shortening melts, stirring occasionally. Cool to 115 degrees (F). 

Dissolve the yeast into the 1/4 cup water and allow to stand for 5 minutes. 

Combine the milk mixture, yeast mixture, 2 cups of the flour and the eggs in the bread machine and allow to mix well. Gradually add the remaining 2 cups flour until the dough has pulled away from the sides of the pan and has formed a ball. (At this point, I restart my bread machine to begin the cycle all over again…to proceed through kneading and the first rise cycles.) 

Grease two loafpans. Remove the risen dough from the bread machine, turn out onto a lightly floured surface, and knead for 5 minutes. Divide dough in half. Shape each half into a fat roll and place into the prepared pans. Brush loaves with melted butter. Cover loosely with a damp cloth and allow to rise 1 hour, or until dough almost reaches the tops of the pans. 

Preheat oven to 350-degrees. Bake for 30 to 40 minutes, until the loaves sound hollow when thumped. Remove the bread from the pans and cool on wire racks.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey crewsk.....model #1171   Serial # 901DB00454....thanks!

Thanks for the recipe Audeo 


SizzlininIN


----------



## crewsk (Sep 21, 2004)

Mine is a TBR15 & makes up to a 1 1/2# loaf of bread. Sorry I couldn't help more. I'll have to break out my book(as soo as I can find it) & post a recipe for you.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 21, 2004)

Try this one....its my favorite. 


Cottage Cheese and Chives 

1 cup cottage cheese(small curd) 
1 egg 
1 1/2 teaspoon salr 
2 tablespoons softened butter 
3 to 5 ounces water 
3 3/4 cups bread flour 
3 tablespoons dried chives 
2 1/2 tablespoons sugar 
1 1/4 teaspoon active dry yeast 

Place ingredients in bread machine pan in order given.......select Sweet Setting. 
_________________


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone.......ok BangBang I just try this one......cottage cheese sounds a bit unusual but what the heck I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 23, 2004)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.......ok BangBang I just try this one......cottage cheese sounds a bit unusual but what the heck I'll give it a shot.



Let me know what you think?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 23, 2004)

will do......have to do the dreaded grocery shopping tomorrow.....don't mind the shopping but dread the unloading and putting away.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 30, 2004)

Banana Chocolate Chip Bread:

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
2/3 cup sugar 
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda 
1/2 tsp salt 
1/3 cup vegetable oil
2 large eggs; lightly beaten extra large 
1/4 cup sour cream 
1 tsp vanilla
2/3 cup mashed banana 
1/3 cup chocolate chips; chopped 

Place all ingredients in bread machine pan except banana and chips and press start. Use cake cycle. Add banana and chips at beeps after first knead. Press start again.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks JulieV....sounds delicious!


----------

